# Sharing on 175 status (2012)



## Soudagar (May 7, 2012)

Friends starting a new thread to share on 175 status's for the year (2012) . lets post our timelines and help each other out.my signature has my time line


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Lucky you  

I have been watching your progress ,great work !!


----------



## mhk (Apr 25, 2012)

Applied on 2nd jun...now waiting for co


----------



## radhika (Dec 2, 2011)

Applied on 15th June and waiting for CO allocation.


----------



## wondersworld (Jun 6, 2012)

Why start a new thread when there are already so many timeline threads...just saying...


----------



## Soudagar (May 7, 2012)

anyone front loaded PCC's ?


----------



## mhk (Apr 25, 2012)

i didnt upload pcc or medicals...just waiting for the CO...what about u, u planning to frontload 'em?


----------



## Soudagar (May 7, 2012)

mhk said:


> i didnt upload pcc or medicals...just waiting for the CO...what about u, u planning to frontload 'em?


no,just sitting quietly in the corner,hoping that al goes well


----------



## mhk (Apr 25, 2012)

lol... i can imagine that  lets hope for the best bro!


----------



## terry100 (Apr 1, 2012)

Soudagar said:


> anyone front loaded PCC's ?


For anyone in the US, I would recommend the PCC's are front loaded as it takes weeks for the FBI to do the clearance. Everything else has been moving very fast.


----------



## Elekter (Mar 3, 2012)

We are the last 175s 

I really do hope that now new visas are not so important to DIAC that the old ones like ours 175 are forgotten ...


----------



## chsridevi (Dec 22, 2011)

175 logged on 20th June and waiting!!


----------



## Soudagar (May 7, 2012)

@elekter , well said , yup hope we all go thru , i hear the EOI was quite a mad rush , earlier today !


----------



## Shree Ganesh (Mar 14, 2012)

even I am waiting for CO....I think..it will take minimum 2 months ..as we are in Priority 4 .......

can any one guide what is the process of PCC ? have any one gather the information for this ?


----------



## mayur1409 (Jun 30, 2012)

Shree Ganesh said:


> even I am waiting for CO....I think..it will take minimum 2 months ..as we are in Priority 4 .......
> 
> can any one guide what is the process of PCC ? have any one gather the information for this ?


You can refer to the following thread 

expatforum. c o m/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/105110-indian-police-clearance-certificate.html


----------



## vijaymahes (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi All,

All the best to all!!!

I got my ACS assessment on 29th of June [nearly gave me an heart attack] and filed my 175 on the same day.


----------



## vijaymahes (Jun 26, 2012)

*Time Line Excel Sheet*

Hi,

I found the link to a spread sheet maintained in the forum where individual applicants visa application time line is tracked. We can add our details to the excel sheet and I believe it might come in handy to see the trend of COs getting assigned and visas being granted.

The sad part is am not allowed to post the URL links here. The link is available in the thread "PCC - no Police verification done" last page.

Thanks.


----------



## Soudagar (May 7, 2012)

anywhere between 2-6 months for c-o , my agent says based on trends, so lets see folks


----------



## Soudagar (May 7, 2012)

message on the top of my APP : (assume everyone else's seeing the same)
27/06/2012 Application received - processing commenced 
my understanding is that it needs to go to ABPF : application being processed further
this means that a C/O has been assigned.


----------



## Soudagar (May 7, 2012)

August 11th , seems to be the word on the street , oflate, letseee


----------



## Fordy (Jun 19, 2011)

My details in my signature. Applied on May 16th 2012


----------



## sra1bob (Jun 26, 2012)

Applied on 22nd June, status is 'application received - processing commenced'


----------



## nasif (Apr 23, 2011)

Applied on 31st April, status is 'application received - processing commenced' . 
I dont know why CO allocation is getting delayed. ...


----------



## LoveAusi (Jul 24, 2012)

radhika said:


> Applied on 15th June and waiting for CO allocation.



I am new to this process... what is this CO allocation?


----------



## GDP (Jun 4, 2012)

Did anyone hear from any of the 175 applicant on CO allocation during July?


----------



## Soudagar (May 7, 2012)

silence all around.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

*Cat 4 processing*


----------



## Fordy (Jun 19, 2011)

LoveAusi said:


> I am new to this process... what is this CO allocation?


CO stands for Case officer. A case officer will be allocated for each case(visa application). He/She takes a decision after doing a thorough check on the application whether a visa can be granted.


----------



## razzy (Jul 14, 2011)

Visa granted - 01 Aug, 2012!!!


----------



## Shree Ganesh (Mar 14, 2012)

Soudagar said:


> silence all around.


no update ....so waiting and waiting ...:ranger:


----------



## Shree Ganesh (Mar 14, 2012)

razzy said:


> Visa granted - 01 Aug, 2012!!!




Congrats ....razzy.....:clap2:


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

Hei Guys,
I am also on the last minute gang.. 
Applied 175 on 27-06-2012, and still waiting for CO.
I have been wondering why couldnt we just apply for Med and police clearance and front load, but since we applied through an agent here in Dubai, they keep saying, its possible only after we get the reply from the CO or when they ask to. 
Since we have to get 2 PCC - one from India and one from Dubai, it might take some time. And another thing is that I noticed, the PCC is only valid for 3 months. Should I just start the process or to wait...
Any advice from the seniors / observers ?
Thanks 
Raj


----------



## Soudagar (May 7, 2012)

would advise to hear from your co first


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

amraj1982 said:


> Hei Guys,
> And another thing is that I noticed, the PCC is only valid for 3 months. Should I just start the process or to wait...
> Any advice from the seniors / observers ?
> Thanks
> Raj


Hello, Raj!

I got PCCs in May because I wasn't expecting such a delay in Vic SS processing.

Now I'm going to lodge 190th visa on August, 11 and I asked DIAC for clarification regarding PCC validity. Here is a part from their letter:



> 2. Police Clearance Certificates are valid for one year (12 months). So if you were issued with Police Clearance Certificates in May 2012, they are valid and will not expire until May 2013.


So, if entrance date in not an issue for you, you might start the process earlier (taking into account the possibility of repeating of PCC acquisition in case of CO allocation delay) .

Regards,
Kostya.


----------



## wondersworld (Jun 6, 2012)

We got our meds and PCC done in June.

Our entry date was a year from visa approval (1 August).

So there doesn't seem to be an absolute rule for that either. 

Although always an idea to err on the side of caution and go with worst case scenario I guess.


----------



## sonukashi (May 10, 2012)

Dear All

Congrats to all who recd. grant.Please find below my timeline in signature.


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

Kostya said:


> Hello, Raj!
> 
> I got PCCs in May because I wasn't expecting such a delay in Vic SS processing.
> 
> ...


hei Kostya, 
My doubt is that, in the PCC here in Dubai, even in the certificate it is mentioned that it will be valid for only 3 months. Thats what made me doubt this. Any comments?
Thanks
Raj


----------



## placeabo (Aug 10, 2012)

razzy said:


> Visa granted - 01 Aug, 2012!!!


Congrats razzy


----------



## placeabo (Aug 10, 2012)

sra1bob said:


> Applied on 22nd June, status is 'application received - processing commenced'


Mine says the same thing


----------



## Soudagar (May 7, 2012)

Hi , all got my CO yesterday afternoon, updating timeline in signature, cheers !


----------



## Shree Ganesh (Mar 14, 2012)

Soudagar said:


> Hi , all got my CO yesterday afternoon, updating timeline in signature, cheers !


congratulations!!


----------



## mayur1409 (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi, How many days does it usually take for visa grant from the time meds and PCC are finalized?


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

mayur1409 said:


> Hi, How many days does it usually take for visa grant from the time meds and PCC are finalized?


is your documents checklist showing "Required" or "Met" ?


----------



## footinmouth (Jun 10, 2012)

I had the same question:
My Medicals and PCC was submitted on 16th August. I can see the Acknowledgement of receipt of Medicals on 20th August. 
however I do not see any updates ever since. Are there any additional steps between Receipt of Medicals and PCC and Grant of Visa. 
how long do these intermediate steps take.


Footinmouth


----------



## mayur1409 (Jun 30, 2012)

amraj1982 said:


> is your documents checklist showing "Required" or "Met" ?


I am yet to submit the PCC and Medicals- have got meds scheduled for the weekend. All the remaining documents show "Met".


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

mayur1409 said:


> I am yet to submit the PCC and Medicals- have got meds scheduled for the weekend. All the remaining documents show "Met".


if all others shows met then, once u upload pcc and meds it should not take much time. Cjeers. All the best.


----------



## Soudagar (May 7, 2012)

Hi! Updating my signature, done my meds , now gone back to fingers crossed mode


----------



## Chennaite (Feb 19, 2012)

Soudagar said:


> Hi! Updating my signature, done my meds , now gone back to fingers crossed mode


Hi, Is there any seprate URL where you check the status of the medicals?


----------



## srivasu (Feb 29, 2012)

amraj1982 said:


> if all others shows met then, once u upload pcc and meds it should not take much time. Cjeers. All the best.



It took one day for us between us uploading PCC and PR being granted. We know a couple for whom it took a week b/w uploading PCC and PR grant - so I think it depends but it is fairly quick.

What may have worked in our case is that apart from uploading the PCC on the DIAC website, I had separately emailed the PCC to the CO at the same time.


----------



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

**

sent our meds by courier on 9th sep 2012 . reached Adelaide on 12 sep 2012. (DHL Tracking) 
I know they have to forward my meds to Sydney ( it was sent to Adelaide by miistake - courtesy the Hospital) 

Sydney should have received my meds but now - 

all other requirements say "Met " except Medicals , it says "required" !!!

Am stumped.....we are all perfectly healthy - no remarks whatsoever from panel Doctors....


----------



## Flames123 (Sep 17, 2012)

srivasu said:


> It took one day for us between us uploading PCC and PR being granted. We know a couple for whom it took a week b/w uploading PCC and PR grant - so I think it depends but it is fairly quick.
> 
> What may have worked in our case is that apart from uploading the PCC on the DIAC website, I had separately emailed the PCC to the CO at the same time.


Congrats Mate!!


----------



## srivasu (Feb 29, 2012)

Flames123 said:


> Congrats Mate!!


Thanks! Best of luck to you!


----------



## cy71_shyam (Jun 8, 2012)

srivasu said:


> Thanks! Best of luck to you!



Hey, i see ur CO assigned on the 6th aug .. Then why did it take until 19th for your visa to be granted.


----------



## Soudagar (May 7, 2012)

Praying for the best for everybody !


----------



## srivasu (Feb 29, 2012)

cy71_shyam said:


> Hey, i see ur CO assigned on the 6th aug .. Then why did it take until 19th for your visa to be granted.


Thats because it took us that long to get our PCC . 

We finally got our PCC on 18th, uploaded it the same day and got the grant on 19th 

Did you email your CO that you have uploaded all the docs ? If yes then who knows..the grant might come your way tomorrow morning!


----------



## cy71_shyam (Jun 8, 2012)

srivasu said:


> Thats because it took us that long to get our PCC .
> 
> We finally got our PCC on 18th, uploaded it the same day and got the grant on 19th
> 
> Did you email your CO that you have uploaded all the docs ? If yes then who knows..the grant might come your way tomorrow morning!



I had mailed him that i have uploaded all docs ( 3 days back and that we have appeared for the medicals) .. 

Only today the medicals are finalised.  So as you say .. I will i write a mail and lets see what happens.

I too had a problem with PCC by that way.. and took a lot of time and effort to get that through.


----------



## footinmouth (Jun 10, 2012)

Finally received my Visa approval today on 19th Sep. Was quite relieved to see the most awaited email after nearly 3 weeks of Medicals and PCC Submission.

Now begins the next phase of the big move. Still trying to Figure the best time to make the move, Feb OR July 2013. 

Thanks to the rule change, the 175 visa applications were dealt with in express fashion. My 6-12 month expected timeline for visa approval shrunk to slightly more than 3 months.

All the best to all the others who are still awaiting their Visa approvals and planning for your migration.


Footinmouth


----------



## Soudagar (May 7, 2012)

finished medicals on 14-sept, hospitals says they have uploaded them on 20th , so waiting for things to move , fingers crossed


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

After a loooooooooong wait, Finally we received the most awaited msg from the CO. 
Still cant believe if its true or just a dream..!!! 
This forum meant a lot to us and thanks to everyone who shared in there experiences and guidance... All the best to everyone..!!! and hope that within this week all the June applicants will get the good news...  
Cheers..
Raj


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

*Grant Notice 10-10-12*

After a loooooooooong wait, Finally we received the most awaited msg from the CO. 
Still cant believe if its true or just a dream..!!! 
This forum meant a lot to us and thanks to everyone who shared in there experiences and guidance... All the best to everyone..!!! and hope that within this week all the June applicants will get the good news...  
Cheers..
Raj


----------



## Soudagar (May 7, 2012)

congrads to allwho go their grants !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Soudagar (May 7, 2012)

got it, updating time line below


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## Shree Ganesh (Mar 14, 2012)

Soudagar said:


> got it, updating time line below



hurry...........:clap2: congrats bro!!!

:cheer2:


----------

